# [SOLVED] No audio on HP DV9000



## bcr621 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have an HP Pavillion dv9000 that I recently refurbed. I removed the motherboard and had the video chipset repaired to fix the known video issue. 

After reassembling the laptop and putting a clean install of Vista on a new 120GB HDD, I have no audio whatsoever. Neither the speakers nor the headphone jack produce any sound. All drivers are installed and working properly. When adjusting the volume using the buttons on the bezel, the speakers beep, so I know they work and are getting power.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*

Hi and welcome to TSF is anything muted check in the conexant hd audio within control panel


----------



## bcr621 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*



joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF is anything muted check in the conexant hd audio within control panel


No. I've been through all the software and control panel settings, everything is set as it should be.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*

See if the info here can help PAVILLION DV9000 NOTEBOOK - NO SOUND AFTER INSTALLING VISTA ... - HP Support Forum


----------



## bcr621 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*



joeten said:


> See if the info here can help PAVILLION DV9000 NOTEBOOK - NO SOUND AFTER INSTALLING VISTA ... - HP Support Forum


I tried that already too. I uninstalled the device and deleted the driver, reinstalled it with an older driver, no difference. I then tried upgrading the old driver with no success.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*

Hi have you tried reinstalling the chipset


----------



## bcr621 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*



joeten said:


> Hi have you tried reinstalling the chipset


Assuming that's the HD Audio Contoller listed under System Devices in Device Manager, then yes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*

Hi what about service packs are there any installed there is no mention under your signature


----------



## bcr621 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: No audio on HP DV9000*

Found the issue, of course it was something simple. The jumper between the motherboard and headphone/mic mini-jack cluster was loose. Must not have pushed it in all the way during reassembly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

